
Twitter May Be a Takeover Target, but Google Is Unlikely to Take It Over - dsr12
http://recode.net/2015/08/04/twitter-may-be-a-takeover-target-but-google-is-unlikely-to-take-it-over/
======
cowardlydragon
I'm always in favor of microsoft blowing more of its cash reserves... I was so
pissed when the yahoo deal fell through.

------
anotherangrydev
Twitter is a hot potato. I don't see any potential buyers.

------
Torgo
Why would Google buying Twitter attract regulators?

------
sjg007
Yahoo should buy them.

